# Digital Plans



## Car5 (Feb 2, 2021)

We are looking at starting to review plans in a digital format.  At this point only fire alarm and sprinkler plans.  We would received them in a PDF.  What programs are available to make measurements on the plans?  I would like to know programs people are using.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 2, 2021)

Bluebeam (https://www.bluebeam.com/)


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 2, 2021)

I Asked this the majority recommend  Bluebeam


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2021)

Car5 said:


> We are looking at starting to review plans in a digital format.  At this point only fire alarm and sprinkler plans.  We would received them in a PDF.  What programs are available to make measurements on the plans?  I would like to know programs people are using.  Any help would be appreciated.



There is even a thread 







						Bluebeam Revu Users Group
					

Discussions about Bluebeam Revu and its associated products



					www.thebuildingcodeforum.com


----------



## fatboy (Feb 3, 2021)

You can measure in Adobe Pro also. We used that for over a year, before we could make the jump to Bluebeam.

It takes some setting up though.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 3, 2021)

PDF X-Change Editor by Tracker Software can also measure and do everything that Adobe Pro can do for a lot less cost. 





__





						Tracker Software Products  :: PDF-XChange Editor
					

The Free Version of the PDF-XChange Editor is a light weight, easy to use application with many free features including: direct text editing of text-based PDF documents, OCR a PDF, annotations and markup tools, the ability to save and send fillable PDF form data, and free plugins allow easy...




					www.tracker-software.com
				




Bluebeam can probably do a lot more than either one if you have the money (a few hundred $ extra).


----------



## Car5 (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for the replies  I will check them all out.  We have put in the budget for a large screen and a program.  Now it just needs to be approved.  I believe it will be.  Thanks again.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 6, 2021)

Car5
LA County Fire Department Has been using BlueBeam for Approx 9 months. they are sold.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2021)

Anyone hold the blue beam seat

And are able to carry another department??

Like building holds the seat
And fire just pays for access ? Or Vs versus???


----------



## jar546 (Feb 6, 2021)

Car5 said:


> We are looking at starting to review plans in a digital format.  At this point only fire alarm and sprinkler plans.  We would received them in a PDF.  What programs are available to make measurements on the plans?  I would like to know programs people are using.  Any help would be appreciated.


Right now Bluebeam is the industry standard and as far as I am concerned, unmatched by anyone else and very inexpensive.  About $350-$375 per seat then $99 per year for the maintenance contract per seat which includes free upgrades and support.  We have 3 seats and pay just under $300 per year to maintain the license on all three.  Basically a seat means a computer so as long as BB is installed on the computer, the license it attached unless you detach it from the computer.  

One of the most important aspects is verifying that the PDFs submitted are digitally signed and sealed by the RDP and BB has a way to do that.  Just make sure the RDP has settings that allow markups by the plans examiner.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 6, 2021)

I have using Bluebeam for over 10 years. Hands down the best out there for what your trying to do. Tip, make yourself a fraction to decimal conversion cheat sheet to use the measurement tool. The tutorials are easy and back in the day I learned to be proficient in about 4 hours.

Once you get good at Bluebeam you’ll be collaborating with designers on-line asking them to change things etc. and you won’t have to wait for re-submittals just save the revision to your project property files on your desktop or portable device. Now I use it for all fire protection systems review and train others how to do effective electronic plan review with it. They have a free time limited trial still, I believe.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2021)

jar546 said:


> Right now Bluebeam is the industry standard and as far as I am concerned, unmatched by anyone else and very inexpensive.  About $350-$375 per seat then $99 per year for the maintenance contract per seat which includes free upgrades and support.  We have 3 seats and pay just under $300 per year to maintain the license on all three.  Basically a seat means a computer so as long as BB is installed on the computer, the license it attached unless you detach it from the computer.
> 
> One of the most important aspects is verifying that the PDFs submitted are digitally signed and sealed by the RDP and BB has a way to do that.  Just make sure the RDP has settings that allow markups by the plans examiner.





Ok, I think I get it, slow on this computer stuff.

You pay per computer, a seat, and annual maintenance fee.

Thanks


----------



## jar546 (Feb 7, 2021)

cda said:


> Ok, I think I get it, slow on this computer stuff.
> 
> You pay per computer, a seat, and annual maintenance fee.
> 
> Thanks


You only pay the maintenance fee (if you want to) after the initial purchase.  You can make a one time purchase and never spend another dime again but that is definitely NOT the way to go.  In the grand scheme of municipal and plan review software,  this is one of the least expensive options and best bang for your buck, I don't care how tight you think your department budget it.  There is always room for Bluebeam.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 5, 2021)

Jar,

You mentioned that you went paperless, Is blue beam software a purchase from Bluebeam or from a vendor that sales the software product? 

Is there software for the field inspector for leaving reports?

Any set would be helpful.


----------



## jar546 (May 5, 2021)

We purchase through a BB vendor so we get a discount that BB would not have had.  All support is directly through BlueBeam.


----------



## Sifu (May 5, 2021)

My personal BB is direct from BB, not sure about the AHJ licenses....didn't even know there was a BB "vendor".


----------



## Pcinspector1 (May 5, 2021)

Does anyone have an inspection report software for the field inspector?


----------



## jar546 (May 6, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does anyone have an inspection report software for the field inspector?


SmartGov has an app that works in conjunction with their program.


----------



## Yikes (May 11, 2021)

Since 2018, the California Division of the State Architect has made Bluebeam the only available method for plan check submittal.  You can see their protocols here:
https://www.dgs.ca.gov/-/media/Divisions/DSA/Publications/procedures/PR_18-09bb18


----------



## FM William Burns (May 13, 2021)

So glad I was able to keep my private BB license when I left the jurisdiction. Must have done a good job for them.
PCI I had a program I snagged that allowed me to create my own forms with drop downs etc. I was able to create separate report forms for fire alarm, sprinkler, clean agent acceptance and other inspection types we did. It had like a $5 monthly fee but corporations like Burger King, Walmart and others used it. I’ll reach out to our admin assistant when she returns Monday and post up the name of it. It was a game changer and worked on Apple and Android platforms. I used an IPad and it was great.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 17, 2021)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Does anyone have an inspection report software for the field inspector?


Safety Cloud app. It allowed me to develop forms for all the different types of inspections we did. It catered to that type of inspection (fire sprinkler, fire pump test, fire alarm, and water supply commissioning and building fire inspection ). It was a very reasonable monthly fee on a FP bureau budget. It will take time learning how to develop the report and types of layout and design that works for your needs. Once done the (pdf) form printing tool allows the document’s abilities to be stored, print and share on most permit software. It allowed us to be 95% paperless when I retired.


----------

